# Time to update the guidance on recommended commercial turtle diets



## Pastel Tortie (May 21, 2019)

Moderators: I really wasn't sure where to put this thread, so please move it to wherever makes the most sense.

One of the best resources available analyzing and recommending specific commercial turtle diets comes from our friends at The Turtle Room.

This is the direct link: 
https://theturtleroom.com/blog/2012/04/27/commercial-foods-benefitsuses-staplessupplements/ 

It was written by Steve Enders in 2012. The information is still sound, but quite a few new commercial turtle diets (and supplements) have appeared on the market in the past seven years. It would be useful to see how the newer products stack up against the old recommendations. 

I don't have any stake in or relationship with any of the product manufacturers, nor their related companies, distributors, etc. Appropriate disclaimers apply.

Is anyone aware of a more current incarnation of this guidance?


----------



## jsheffield (May 21, 2019)

I was excited to see this, then noted it was seven years old... then read it and saw it's mostly turtle and fish food, not tortoise foods.

I'd love a comparative resource on feeds for my tortoise, but this ain't it.

Jamie


----------



## Pastel Tortie (May 21, 2019)

jsheffield said:


> I was excited to see this, then noted it was seven years old... then read it and saw it's mostly turtle and fish food, not tortoise foods.
> 
> I'd love a comparative resource on feeds for my tortoise, but this ain't it.
> 
> Jamie


That's one of the reasons I brought up the subject. I don't think the many tortoise- and box turtle-specific commercial diets were available back then.


----------

